# Ritchey Scott Foil 1-Bolt Rail Clamp



## trekbiking

Hello. I just bought a 2012 Scott Foil with Ritchey Seatpost. I am trying to replace the stock saddle with my Selle Italia Flite Gel TI saddle but looks like the saddle rail is oval shaped and taller than the stock saddle (Selle Italia X1). Could somebody please tell me what Part No. and where I can order the right 1-Bolt clamp for this. Thanks.


----------



## trekbiking

*Ritchey 1-Bolt clamp kit sizes for my Scott Foil*

I was able to acquire a caliper to measure my saddle rails. Just want to share to all if you are wondering the same thing. I have two saddle the Selle Italia X1 that came stock with my Scott Foil 20 it measures 7mm x 7mm- rounded rails. And my other saddle is the Selle Italia Gel Flow TI it measures 7mm x 8.5mm - oval shaped rails. I would post the pics but site would not allow me to select from my files. Good luck.

Got the below info from Ritchey Logic website:

WCS One-Bolt Carbon - Clamp Kit for 8x8.5mm rails (Ritchey & Selle Italia Carbon)
Item # 41-260-814 

WCS One-Bolt Carbon - Clamp Kit for 7x7mm rails (standard)
Item # 41-260-817 


WCS One-Bolt Carbon - Clamp Kit for 7x9.6mm (Fizik carbon)
Item # 41-260-812


----------

